# Costume ideas



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a fancy dress competition coming up. I have a blue mask and a black cloak, does anyone have an idea what I could be?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whizzer (Jun 11, 2012)

OMG you should go as Rainbow Brite and Starlite! Or She-Ra and Swift Wind! But you'd need something different than a blue mask and black cloak.


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

Um, I don't know who they are....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whizzer (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh man, I feel old!

They are cartoon characters from the 80's kids shows.

Here are links to both:

Swift Wind - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Rainbow Brite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh cool! But I have a black blanket Appaloosa, don't think that would work for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sandi B (Mar 25, 2012)

Zorro?


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah that's a good idea, but the mask is blue and sparkly, could make one but would prefer to use what I have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sandi B (Mar 25, 2012)

Zorrina? Check out the Society for Creative Anachronism (I have been a member for almost 30 years and we do a lot of equine events. If you look at the photos you may get an idea. Society for Creative Anachronism, Inc.


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok, thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

Some really good ideas there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Jul 3, 2012)

I was going to do a My Little Pony themed costume! My horse looks just like Applejack (Haflinger, LOL) But I'm not sure what the handler would dress as. :/

Just throwin' it out there! 

Oh and if he's a gelding, there's always the Romeo/Juliette idea, or princess and the frog.. Any other prince/princess.


----------



## Sandi B (Mar 25, 2012)

My Jace is a Palomino and I have red/blonde hair that I can just about sit on. I keep thinking of getting a flesh coloured body suit and go as Lady Godiva but just cannot bring myself to do it (I live in a Nova Scotia fishing village of 800 people) and besides I do not think I could suck in my stomach for an entire event)!


----------

